# SATURDAY BRISKET and OTHER STUFF



## gary s (May 24, 2014)

Good morning all, set the clock for 4:30, woke up at 4:15 so I got up.

First order of business (Start Coffee) , then I pulled out everything I am smoking to take a picture. Everything back in fridge. except for the Brisket and Pork shoulder.

Started getting my smoker ready. I had a partial bag of lump left still have a few splits of hickory and picked up some pecan yesterday from #2 son. Hooked up my trusty weed burner and started the charcoal. Also went over my racks and inside the CC to help get it up to temp quicker and get rid of anything that may have been left from last time, brushed down the racks and went to get the meat ready.

Full packer Brisket about 12# and a 9# pork shoulder;

Trimmed up the brisket, rubbed it down with a little EVOO then salt and course ground black pepper.

Shoulder was rinsed, rubbed down with a little yellow mustard and my BBQ rub

Both on the smoker at 5:30   What can I say, I'm old and getting slower

It is now 6:10 and getting light, I'll post a couple on the smoker 

Here are some pictures I have so far

Brisket, Pork shoulder, St Louis ribs, Boudin, 2 packages Country style ribs and 4 packages of Kielbasa Sausage













IMG_20140524_043728_746.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 24, 2014


















IMG_20140524_050904_109.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 24, 2014


















IMG_20140524_051315_235.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 24, 2014


















IMG_20140524_051812_385.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 24, 2014


















IMG_20140524_052144_405.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 24, 2014


----------



## gary s (May 24, 2014)

More Pictures

Smoker













IMG_20140524_062637_381.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 24, 2014






Brisket & Shoulder













IMG_20140524_062652_881.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 24, 2014






Fire













IMG_20140524_062709_665.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 24, 2014






Settings on my FB door for now, getting ready to dampen back a bit













IMG_20140524_062747_941.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 24, 2014






Nothing but Thin Blue Smoke













IMG_20140524_062834_720.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 24, 2014






 My smoker is straight out the patio door, so I can sit in my recliner, drink my coffee, post on SMF and watch my temp gauge

Later


----------



## Bearcarver (May 24, 2014)

Awesome Start, Gary!!!

Beautiful TBS going!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










Be Back.







Bear


----------



## gary s (May 24, 2014)

Two hours in, added another split and a couple scoops of lump. Spritzed both with 50/50 mix Apple Juice & Apple Cider Vinegar  Back to my recliner and working on second pot of coffee.













IMG_20140524_072632_242.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 24, 2014


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (May 24, 2014)

Hey Gary, lookin GREAT!!!  Makes me wish I was in East Texas!!!  What temp are you smoking at?
I did a pork butt last week.   
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/162604/chargriller-outlaw-smokes-pork-butt


----------



## gary s (May 24, 2014)

Went ahead and started the baked beans so I could get them on the smoker, Picture of the smoker 3 hours in.  I guess one picture didn't take of the onions sauteing with the bacon 













IMG_20140524_080256_496.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 24, 2014


















IMG_20140524_082249_057.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 24, 2014






Very thin Blue Smoke, Mostly heat













IMG_20140524_082325_942.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 24, 2014






Holding a steady 225º













IMG_20140524_082426_713.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 24, 2014


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 24, 2014)

That all looks great Gary !  Looks like your in for a fun day......  Good for you !


----------



## gary s (May 24, 2014)

Beans on the smoker

r













IMG_20140524_085850_245.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 24, 2014


----------



## noboundaries (May 24, 2014)

Love the thread Gary!  I felt like I was there from the words and pics as I sat here sipping my coffee.  Could even smell the smoke.  Inspired me to put my shopping list together for today (busy week), including Tri Tips for my wife, Brisket for me, another batch of Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans for both of us.  Thanks for the wakeup read!


----------



## gary s (May 24, 2014)

You are welcome, always a good day when you have a smoker full of meat and a lot of good friends to post pictures and visit with.

Have a great weekend

Gary S


----------



## james1nc (May 24, 2014)

Looking good Gary, Not sure about Texas but here in N.C our brisket prices have sky rocketed up to $9  #


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (May 24, 2014)

gary s said:


> Beans on the smoker
> r
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my.... That is a beautiful sight!!!


----------



## gary s (May 24, 2014)

Getting ready to wrap at 10:30   Brisket in Butcher paper, Shoulder in Foil   I'll post pictures.  Holding at 225º  nothing but thin blue smoke.

Gary


----------



## boykjo (May 24, 2014)

lookin' good Gary.................


----------



## gary s (May 24, 2014)

I think I paid a little over three bucks a pound. Pork is what is getting high  Pork Butt $2.97 lb.

Gary


----------



## gary s (May 24, 2014)

5 hours in, pulled both brisket and pork butt to wrap, then back on the smoker.













IMG_20140524_102417_025.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 24, 2014


















IMG_20140524_103101_123.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 24, 2014


















IMG_20140524_103901_294.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 24, 2014






Time to start prepping the ribs, probably go on around noon or a little before.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 24, 2014)

Lookin awesome Gary !  Thumbs Up


----------



## gary s (May 24, 2014)

Prepped the Ribs, 1 rack of St Louis and Packages of Country style, Guess i'm on a mustard kick today.

Here is where I pulled the membrane off the underside













IMG_20140524_111939_439.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 24, 2014






St Louis & Country Style Cleaned up and ready for seasoning













IMG_20140524_112304_299.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 24, 2014






On a Mustard kick tody













IMG_20140524_112527_264.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 24, 2014






My regular Rub   and -------   waiting to go on













IMG_20140524_112935_189.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 24, 2014






Sausage and Boudin a little later,  Ribs going on in about 15 min.

I am 6 hours into my cook, only another 6 or so to go.

Gary


----------



## gary s (May 24, 2014)

Ribs are on, be in a holding pattern for a while













IMG_20140524_115302_758.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 24, 2014


----------



## james1nc (May 24, 2014)

looking good Gary , How many people you plan on feeding ?


----------



## brooksy (May 24, 2014)

Everything is looking fantastic Gary!!  Can't wait to see the end results :-)


----------



## gary s (May 24, 2014)

Not sure how many yet, Going to some over to my grand son's best friends, since they feed him a lot, Me and my wife, probably #1 and #2 son's daughter-in -law and other grand son Who Knows, nobody tell the cook anything, we also have Baked beans, Cold Slaw and Potato Salad

Gary S


----------



## gary s (May 24, 2014)

Eight and a quarter hours in, Just spritzed, probably wrap St. Louis around 2:30  Country Style looking good, not sure if I'll wrap them or not I'll see later. Probably put the sausage and Boudin on when I wrap the St. Louis.

Gary S


----------



## Bearcarver (May 24, 2014)

That did it---That last picture took it over the top with that full smoker with all that Beautiful Color inside!!!----------
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I can't wait to see all the final shots!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Doing an Awesome Job, Gary!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## gary s (May 24, 2014)

Bear if you like that one look at this one    Everything on, St. Louis Ribs wrapped Country Style coming along Pork Butt and Brisket still wrapped, Sausage and Boudin on. Beans, Cold Slaw and Potato Salad Done.  Costing again   for a while













IMG_20140524_141841_040.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 24, 2014


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (May 24, 2014)

gary s said:


> Bear if you like that one look at this one    Everything on, St. Louis Ribs wrapped Country Style coming along Pork Butt and Brisket still wrapped, Sausage and Boudin on. Beans, Cold Slaw and Potato Salad Done.  Costing again   for a while
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that truly is a MASTER OF THE PIT!!!


----------



## bregent (May 24, 2014)

Hi Gary, your briskets always look awesome. I notice you and a few others use butcher paper instead of foil. What's the reasoning behind that? Is that the secret to a moist brisket that still has a nice bark? Am I correct that this is a non coated paper? 

I'm going to put on a #10 Angus choice full packer late tonight for a lunch tomorrow. I don't make briskets often because I've ended up with mixed results. They are often too dry, but I've never wrapped. I'm going to try wrapping this one at about 160F and hope for the best.


----------



## gary s (May 24, 2014)

Yes, It helps with the bark, and still helps hold a little moisture, not as much as foil, But I cook low and slow 225º

Good Luck


----------



## gary s (May 24, 2014)

Thank ya'll for the nice complements 

Gary


----------



## gary s (May 24, 2014)

My  St. Louis Ribs got done way quicker than I expected, Also I am thinking they miss-labeled the package, I am pretty sure they are Baby Backs,  So here they are, waiting on everything else.













IMG_20140524_155134_946.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 24, 2014


----------



## bregent (May 24, 2014)

Gary, can you confirm if you use a non coated paper? The pics looks like it might be waxed - would that be ok at low temps? Thanks,

--bob

Oh, and those ribs look delicious.


----------



## gary s (May 24, 2014)

Non coated 

and 

Thank you


----------



## mike johnson (May 24, 2014)

I am sitting here Wishing I was there. That food looks amazing. I cant wait to get back home and use my smoker.


----------



## gary s (May 24, 2014)

I went ahead and wrapped the country style ribs, wanted to keep them real moist, put a little squeeze margarine and apple juice in the foil. Probably take up the sausage and boudin in a few.

Getting close,   I normally never check my brisket temp but for this post I did,  Brisket was about 185º  Pork Butt at 190º    11 hours @ 225º

More pictures in a bit.

Gary


----------



## gary s (May 24, 2014)

Pulled the sausage and Boudin, Waiting on the brisket and pork shoulder.













IMG_20140524_165304_555.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 24, 2014


----------



## gary s (May 24, 2014)

Pork Butt is ready, Brisket wont be far behind.













IMG_20140524_181203_374.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 24, 2014


















IMG_20140524_181213_745.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 24, 2014






Shoulder bone pulled out like butter, Butt got to 210º  Tender and juicy. Letting it set for a bit, everyone if hollering wanting to eat.













IMG_20140524_181257_553.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 24, 2014


----------



## gary s (May 24, 2014)

Brisket Pulled and resting quietly under a couple of towels. Be slicing in a bit.













IMG_20140524_184027_820.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 24, 2014


----------



## james1nc (May 24, 2014)

Nice job Gary from start to finish. you can mail me a sample of each


----------



## gary s (May 24, 2014)

Here it is finally, 13 hours

Brisket unwrapped













IMG_20140524_185534_478.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 24, 2014






 And sliced,  good smoke ring and juicy 













IMG_20140524_185613_974.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 24, 2014






And my plate,    a little brisket, pulled pork, sausage, boudin and all the fix-ins   Forgot the ribs both kinds oh well I full













IMG_20140524_190136_366.jpg



__ gary s
__ May 24, 2014






I would like to thank everyone for looking and the nice comments     I'm tired


----------



## seenred (May 24, 2014)

Man what a feast!  Everyone at your house sure are good today...nicely done Gary!

:thumb1 copy:

Red


----------



## gary s (May 24, 2014)

Thanks Red for the kind words

Gary S


----------



## Bearcarver (May 25, 2014)

Just got to see it all, and it was ALL Beautiful !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










Nice work, Gary!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 25, 2014)

Looks like it all turned out really good Gary !  It all looked awesome & the final plated shot...:drool !!  Very nice smokin day !:2thumbs:


----------



## gary s (May 25, 2014)

Thank you, It was a very nice day.

Gary


----------



## jdeaston (May 25, 2014)

That looks amazing.. Congrats


----------



## hickorybutt (May 25, 2014)

Gary,

Impressive cooking basically all of the traditional categories of BBQ, all at the same time.  

Good stuff!


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (May 25, 2014)

Great Job Gary.  You inspired me.  Tomorrow, I'm going with baby backs, prime rib, and chicken.  I was just going with the baby backs until you motivated me.


----------



## smoking b (May 25, 2014)

Just got back & caught this - that was a great smoke Gary! Everything looks like it turned out great!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Nice job man


----------



## james1nc (May 25, 2014)

I did St Louis ribs today and mine also got done about 45 min early .don't know why it was 225 with the 2-2.5 and took foil off and they were fall off the bone already.


----------



## gary s (May 25, 2014)

Thanks "B"

gary


----------



## jimim (May 30, 2014)

Wow. Crazy. I'm trying to pull off one thing for the first time and u got a whole butcher shop in ur smoker!  That's just awesome Gary!  I would be in food heaven!


----------



## gary s (May 31, 2014)

Thanks for the complement , lots of years of smoking.  Usually the way it starts out is: I'll say "I think I'm going to smoke a brisket (or something) this weekend, then my wife will say why don't you do a pork butt too ! , then the grandson who lives wit us will say "you are going to cook ribs ?", Then my wife will say you might as well throw on some sausage and boudin.    So that's how we wind up with a variety, almost every time.  Thanks for looking

Gary S


----------



## forest walker (Jun 2, 2014)

That looked awesome!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hahnjo (Jun 26, 2014)

Looks awesome and also nice smoker. thanks for the info and pics!


----------



## turick (Jun 28, 2014)

Very nice... I think I would stress myself out if I had so many different things in the smoker at once, but it looks amazing!


----------



## gary s (Jun 28, 2014)

Thank you,   40 years of smoking,,,,,,,,,,   you'll get there.

Gary S


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Jun 28, 2014)

Lots of wisdom there!!!


----------

